# Animal heros



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Saw a commerical on Animal Planet asking for people to nominate their 'Animal Heros'....I think I'll nominate some of my fav rescue people if I can...maybe they can get some recongination for some of the wonderful work they do!!!!
Rosa 
The commerical said to go to Animalplanet.com for more info!!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Idea!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I think you have to nominate an animal and not a person. (Although, some people could be considered animals.







)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You are sooooooo right Vinnie!!! I'll be going on thier website today to see what the rules are and how I go about doing this. Gee I can think of several wonderful people that have done soooo much to help our dogs-they really do deserve the credit!!!
Rosa


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Actually, I was wrong. You do nominate a person (not animal). I checked their site and it says, "Show Your Thanks by Nominating Someone Who Helps Animals"

Here's a link to the rules so you don't have to search.
Animal Planet's Hero of the Year - Rules


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks Vinnie....I was just looking over the link now.. Wouldn't it be great if one of our rescues won!!!!


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

The people that saved Fresno should be nominated. That's about as good as it gets for a rescue story.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats a great idea too!!!! Maybe you could nominate them








Rosa


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking through old posts on here and the www and trying to figure out where to start.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

just want to bump this up again. This is a great opportunity for us to take a chance and nominate our Rescues. Humm...I wonder if I can make this part of my signature so everyone who sees my posts on the Urgent boards will see it????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

yes!!! it worked!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

M*y recommendation for a hero:* but I don't have Joanne's full name to do so...

_Originally posted by spiritsmam: _
I am the ultimate foster failure. Of all the dogs I have ever take in (all rescues from shelters or slated for euthanasia for other reasons) I have only ever had one leave me, for what turned out to be a perfect forever home.

I have 5 rescues in my house at the moment. All came with baggage, some adopted within hours of being euthanised. Do I have a perfectly behaved household - err nope - they all bark at strangers going past the house, training takes a long time, and my king size bed is considered fair game. Is it worth it - oh yes, I would never consider getting a puppy from a breeder, give me a "reject" any day - no dog is beyond hope.

I may not be able to change the world, but hope that I can make a difference in the lives of the few individuals I am honoured to share my life with.

Joanne
Spirit, Eli, Duncan, Drift and Sam
Angels Bonnie, Shep, Bram, Caoimhe, Feidhlimidh and Jim


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I believe it is ShannonT who pulled Ruthie and Grace. Definite nomination there!!

There are so many others here who on a daily basis step up for the dogs.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I remember Ruthie and Grace- what a sad story and pictures when I first seen them. I was new here at that time, and was in shock by what I seen.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm waiting for approval from somebody so I can submit her. 

If I get the OK I'd like to solicit help in writing her 250 word nomination statement. Anybody be willing to help with that??


----------

